# ورشة عمل : معـًا لصنع طائرة بدون طيار [ للهواة ] ، (ستفتح أذهانكم كأول خطوة في طريق الإبتكار) ..



## زحــل (24 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله ربّ العلم والقلم​

حياكم الله وبياكم ..

أحبـّتي الكرام ، رواد ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، ومشرفيه الأفاضل على حدٍّ سواء ..

أسلم عليكم أولًا بتحية الإسلام : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

[ هنا ] : لننمي مهاراتنا ، ونثري عقولنا ، ونستفيد ونفيد ..

ميزة هذا المجال : إذا قمت بصناعة طائرة بدون طيار ورأيتها تطير ، تشعر بنشوة عارمة ، ودفعة نفسية قوية للأمام ، ورغبة في التطوير والإبتكار ، فهو أول خطوة في طريق الإبتكار والتطوير في هذا المجال ..

[ هنا ] : نصنع طائرة بدون طيار ( ابتداءً ) بطائرات المبتدئين لنطورها أكثر وأكثر ، بأمور واضحة وميسرة وبسيطة جدًا ..

ومن ثم نتدرج لتطوير الأجنحة ، وتطوير التقنيات الأخرى ..

يدًا بيد ، لجعلها طائرة مثالية ، ويدًا بيد إلى النجاح !

أؤكد لكم ، أن هذا الموضوع - بإثرائكم - سيكون منارًا لكل من أراد الإبتكار ، ولكل من رغب في وضع أول قدم في صناعة الطائرات بدون طيار ..

[ تنبيه ] : وضع الروابط هنا ، أرجو أن لا يتم ذلك ، لأن الرابط قد ينتهي بعد سنوات ، لذا لدينا حلٌّ بديل ، وهو تفريغ مانستفيده من الكتب أو المنتديات هنا - مع ذكر المصدر لكي لا ننسب الفضل لغير أهله ، والتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور - ، إلا أن تكون برامج تقنية مهمة ، أو كتاب يشرح من البداية إلى النهاية ، فـ سنتكفل معًا بتجديد الروابط ، ويدًا بيد لنصنع المجد ونرسم البهجة على قلب وشفاه كل طامح ..


وليشرفنا أحد الخبراء المستعدين لخدمة هذه الورشة ، فيبدأ بتحديد نقاط البداية والنهاية ، ويفهرس نقاط البدء والبحث فيها ، وشرح الطريقة ، ثم النقطة التالية وهكذا لنرتب العمل وأفكاره ..


محبّتي لشخصكم الكريم يا قارئ أسطري :84:​


----------



## KAKI007 (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارحب بالفكرة ، ليس لدي الخبرة في المجال لكن اردت ان اشارك ربما اعطي للموضوع صيت لزيادة الاقبال.
هذا رابط لاحد المواضيع الخاصة بالطائرات بدون طيار ارجوا ان يفيد.
و ليس هناك افضل من القول " يد الله مع الجماعة " لذى يجب الاشتراك لتبادل وجهات النظر و تبادل الافكار للسمو بالفكرة. انا في الخدمة كمبتدئ في مجال الطيران.
http://www.airofoman.com/showthread.php?t=521


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يوليو 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (28 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع جيد بس انت ليك انجازات فى الطيرانيعنى ابدا انت واحنا هنبدا وراك


----------



## KAKI007 (30 يوليو 2011)

هذا فيديو ربما يساعد في شيئ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2_fTKy9MIM


----------



## eng.ahmedrizq (31 يوليو 2011)

ممكن أشأرك آنآ بآذن آلله دآخل آعدادي هندسة بس يهمني آشآرك و آستفيد بآي حآجة


----------



## عاصم بلابل (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وطبعا يجب ان نكون كلنا مساعدين لبعضنا ونتبرع للورشة بالاشياء المفيدة لها وهزhttp://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=42857 ا تبرعي هزا الرابط لكيفية صنع المحرك


----------



## عاصم بلابل (12 أغسطس 2011)

*صنع محرك نفاث*

انا جبتلكم طريقة صنع محرك نفاث وهي في هذا الملف:12:


----------



## حسام الحسينى ال (15 أغسطس 2011)

مستلزمات صنع طائره تيجى منين ارجوا الافادة ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## حمدي الشربيني (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا تخصصي هندسة كهرباء قوى و احب جدا علوم الطيران 
فلدي سؤال لمهندسين الطيران هل من الممكن استخدام موتور كهربائي لتوليد طاقة الدفع اللازمة كبديل للتربينة


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (26 يناير 2012)

لدي تصميم عن طائرة تزن 4 كجم بكامل التفاصيل وبمحرك قوته 1 حصان وتعمل بالريموت كنترول 
اتمني لكم الموافقة


----------



## رائد النجار (10 فبراير 2012)

*اذا ممكن اخي ترسل التصميم على الايميل [email protected] 
,وذلك للضرورة القصوى اخي ايمن المهدي بارك الله فيك *


----------



## cadetmoody (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## cadetmoody (11 فبراير 2012)

اود المشاركة


----------



## linuxor (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كيف العمل ؟


----------



## saalaas (5 يوليو 2012)

ارجوك اخى ارسل التصاميم _​_


----------



## عمارx43 (16 أغسطس 2012)

ا*لسلام عليكم انا تخصصي هندسة طيران وكان مشروع تخرجي هو ( بحث في نظام الملاحة للطائرة بدون طيار).... ومستعد اتعون معاكم انشاء الله والفكرة حلوة جدا *


----------



## abdo.anako (27 أغسطس 2012)

ادخل هنا علي الرابط التالي وستجد الشرح التام من أ الي ي 
AWSurveys - Paid Website Evaluations


----------



## husian20 (6 فبراير 2017)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

